# Mr Slinky



## Rooigevaar (2/6/17)

Mr Slinky coming soon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (2/6/17)

Great cant wait. I am willing to give it another go! Just let us know when and where!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/6/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Mr Slinky coming soon!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 96733


and here I thought it was this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (2/6/17)

Ooh, this sounds lovely @Rooigevaar 
Great photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (5/6/17)

this stuff is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (5/6/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, this sounds lovely @Rooigevaar
> Great photo



@Silver it is quite nice. It WAS not in my flavour Profiles that I liked to vape when I first tasted it at the Cape Vape festival. But I did tell @Rooigevaar that I like it and that it might make it into my rotation. Once it hits the shelves I will get a bottle and I will do a review on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

Sounds good... Can't wait for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/6/17)

Mr Slinky is launching this weekend! 

Launch events and Prizes at Sir Vape and Lung Candy on the 16th!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

